# Протрузия С4-5, грыжи С5-6, С6-7



## Nirina (22 Мар 2018)

Было 3 прострела с периодичностью неделя в феврале, сделала мрт, как быть теперь?  К неврологу попасть не могу,  запись в конце месяца,  боли меньше,  но не проходят.


----------



## La murr (22 Мар 2018)

@Nirina, здравствуйте!
Пожалуйста, дополните свою тему необходимыми сведениями 
Покажите имеющиеся снимки врачам форума.
О том, как это сделать, смотрите здесь
Вы можете обратиться к любому специалисту форума на странице его личного профиля или в переписке, дав ссылку на свою тему и задав вопросы, которые Вас интересуют.


----------

